# Empty White Labs Vials



## jeddog (22/7/13)

I'm after empty vials from white labs for collecting yeast in.. Has anyone got some there keen to get rid of?
Or what else can I use? 
I like the 50ml size vial


----------



## jeddog (22/7/13)

never mind.. I found these
http://www.vintessential.com.au/store/bottle-with-lid-100ml?filter_name=Schott%20Duran


----------



## WarmBeer (22/7/13)

Can't help you with sourcing any, and it looks like you've managed to find a (more than) suitable alternative, but here's a little known fact.

They are actually pre-molded 2 litre soft drink bottles, called "preforms". They get shipped to Schweppes/Coca-Cola/etc by the pallet load, who then heat them up, and add a controlled amount of hot air inside a mold, forming the PET bottles we all know.

</trivia>


----------



## yum beer (22/7/13)

The white labs yeast vials are not real good for reusing, they dont seem to seal properly.
I was using them but agter losing 2 batches to what I believe was dodgy yeast Ive swapped to jars.
Look up mason ball jars on ebay, they are the bomb and my next brew kit purchase.


----------

